
Principles of designing Go APIs with channels - nishs
https://inconshreveable.com/07-08-2014/principles-of-designing-go-apis-with-channels/
======
kevindeasis
This one too:
[https://github.com/astaxie/gotraining-1/blob/master/08-concu...](https://github.com/astaxie/gotraining-1/blob/master/08-concurrency_channels/03-channels/documentation/channels.md)

